# Help with Seiko



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Hello All

As you know I'm not usually found here but I have a few queries about a Seiko I picked up with some other watches.

Its a day /date with the two seperated and not together as in later Seikos.

When I wind it through midnight the day and date both change but when I pull out the crown it only seems to come out one position to set time, I didn't want to force it.

How do you set day/date?

It is a 21 jewel automatic and is marked on dial:

Japan 6119-5010 TAD

And on back:

6119-5000 198529 Japan A.

Can anyone give me a year of manufacture on this as well?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

BTW any offers on the above watch would be looked on favourably!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bluuuuuuurrrrdddy 'ell

It looks like one of them folding alarm clocks.

Has to be one for Andy....dont it!?









Is it that it has to be wound all the way round the clock to move the day, but 9pm to 1am and back to shift the date?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Neil

Made in September 1971.

As for setting the date - should be a quickset - Have you tried pushing the crown to set the date ?? It may well be broken - plenty of mine have the quickset broken. Parts can be tricky for these I think.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks Foggy,

Pushing in the crown does indeed quickset the date!

I'd never have thought of trying that.

That's the benefit of forums such as this where you can get an answer to perplexing watch matters.

All working fine, I must admit this quirky Seiko is not a bad piece of kit, looks far better in real life than my pics!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Neil

I have a couple of Seikos with the 6119 movement. As Foggy says the date can be quickset by pushing the crown in, the day on my watches is set by pushing the crown in even further. Both day and date should be quickset.

How's the watch running by the way?

Nice watch I like it! What sort of price are you looking for?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Hello Paul

The quickset only works on the date when the crown is pushed in, the day is not quickset from the crown.

Its running fine, I 've worn it for 24 hours, day and date both turn over at midnight.

If you want the watch you'll have to make me an offer as I have no idea of Seiko prices and as I say I had to take it in a job lot to get what I really wanted.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Has to be one for Andy....dont it!?


Well I'm not sure about that.

Interestingly Seiko are currently producing some square, "retro" style 5's for the far eastern markets.

Not really my bag man







but it's certainly a curious little item


----------

